# Upgrading OS X



## MikkiM (Oct 14, 2005)

I purchased the 10.4.10 install disks on ebay to upgrade from 10.3.9. When I attempt to install, I get a message saying it is not a start-up disk. I don't have the original disks that came with the computer. (Powermac G5, powerPC 970)


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What do the disks look like, and what is written on them word for word?


----------



## MikkiM (Oct 14, 2005)

2 Gray discs

For Mac Computers
Mac OS X Install Disc 1:
Mac OS version 10.4.10
AHT version 3A133
Disc version 1.0
2Z691-6089-A

(copyright)2007 Apple inc...

Mac OS X Install Disc 2
Disc version 1.0
2Z691-6113-A


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The problem is that those install disks are only for Intel based Macs, they will not boot a PowerPC Mac, which the G5 is. The newest grey disks that will install on a PowerPC Mac will be 10.4.2, but there are a few 10.4.2 Intel grey disks as well, and there may not be a way to tell them apart. So, in other words, those disks are of no use to you. I hope you can get your money back. The best thing to do is get a retail copy of 10.4 if you really don't want to install 10.5. But I recommend 10.5 if you are upgrading anyway.


----------



## MikkiM (Oct 14, 2005)

I have nothing against 10.5, I was just trying to save money. Will I have issues with running my older software if I upgrade to Leopard? The important ones to me are Adobe CS2, Quark 6 and Entourage 11.3.3.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## OM3GA (Jan 22, 2008)

You wont have any problems with these Applications. the problem would be with your hardware keeping up with the processes.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

His hardware will keep up just fine. My G4 runs 10.5 and all my apps like a champ.


----------

